

Ask YC: How do I use flash to let users upload videos from their webcams? - ljlolel

I want to make a site where people record videos of themselves using laptop webcams. I know that Flash can do that.<p>Have you ever made a site which does this?<p>Are there any open source tools that I can use to grab a quick clip easily?
======
wmf
You probably want Red5; I don't know the details.

~~~
ljlolel
Thank you! This is impossible to find!

